# why is distribution so long when you order



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Im an angry Customer i have rights, when i order a cd from a store they better work there a**, because i support the cd format im a dinosaur i dont care about headphone music or mp3 i just wont thee darn cds is it to hard to understand darn distribution...

Ordering in canada is hell, they never have what you whant and it take weeks month or years..

Here an anecdote Worth mentioning, i had order in the past a swans cd cop, and it took 5 years before they call me and i was like forgete it i find it elsewhere, 5 f***** year you got to be kidding me.

We are Customer we have rights, please support me TC menbers and have a nice day.:tiphat:


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I agree that ordering from Canada appears to put one at a disadvantage. Maybe the messenger was a fake, but why didn't they call you? I couldn't say, except that it was negligent.

I have ordered items from Québec and Ontario and they almost always take longer than items from the USA, the UK or Europe. Go figure?

I recently had to wait 2 months for an order from Europe to arrive, though. Typically, it's anywhere from 2-5 weeks. I told them we have planes from Europe landing here daily, so what kind of plane have they put my order on that takes 2 months to arrive? :lol: They told me that they send their CDs at book rate. It is a special reduced cost for books and other media, but the mail is low priority, so it can sit in a bag for days or longer until there is space on the plane. Well, now that I understand what is/was going on, I feel better about it and I appreciate the low cost—and the many more albums I have been able to afford.

If you are ordering from the Amazon Marketplace, make sure you check the deadline for filing a money back guarantee claim. Also, I would suggest that you keep in regular contact with the seller, once you get to the end of the delivery window that Amazon gives you when you order. That way, should you need to go to Amazon to get your money back, you can honestly claim that you have been in contact with the seller to try to resolve the problem. My experience with sellers has been great and, in the few instances when Amazon stepped in, I got refunded promptly


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

brotagonist said:


> ....If you are ordering from the Amazon Marketplace, make sure you check the deadline for filing a money back guarantee claim. Also, I would suggest that you keep in regular contact with the seller, once you get to the end of the delivery window that Amazon gives you when you order. That way, should you need to go to Amazon to get your money back, you can honestly claim that you have been in contact with the seller to try to resolve the problem. My experience with sellers has been great and, in the few instances when Amazon stepped in, I got refunded promptly


Part of the problem with Amazon Marketplace, is that many sellers are simply order-takers. IOW they do not have the music at their fingertips, or even near their fingertips. Distribution pecking order is understandably dependent on volume of sales. You can often spot sellers low distribution pecking order by their upfront estimated time of delivery, if it's nearly a month or more, you might wanna forgetaboutit. :tiphat:


----------



## padraic (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm a USian not Canadian but recently ordered something from Japan - they must have sent it to the US by boat, it took over two months!


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

This might sound obvious but the weather can be a big factor especially when delivering from and or to a small town. Bad weather simply delay things.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

No doubt. Especially when the wind is blowing at 380km/h :lol:


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I have good luck with most any Amazon vendor. The only time it takes a couple of weeks is when I order from one of the UK vendors, but the price is usually better. The only other vendors I order from are Presto Classical, CD Japan, and Importcds. Presto has very low shipping rates to the USA. Presto and CD Japan pack the CDs very well. I've recieved several orders from the UK and Japan without a scratch or crack.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

My luck with 3rd party vendors has generally been good. But there's one who says the product ships from the US and actually it comes from Germany, taking approx. forever. Twice now! But I never remember which one it is, so the 3rd time is probably coming up.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

KenOC said:


> But there's one who says the product ships from the US and actually it comes from Germany, taking approx. forever. Twice now! But I never remember which one it is, so the 3rd time is probably coming up.


Check your order history to find out which CD was ordered from a certain vendor.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

starthrower said:


> I have good luck with most any Amazon vendor. The only time it takes a couple of weeks is when I order from one of the UK vendors, but the price is usually better. The only other vendors I order from are Presto Classical, CD Japan, and Importcds. Presto has very low shipping rates to the USA. Presto and CD Japan pack the CDs very well. I've recieved several orders from the UK and Japan without a scratch or crack.


When I order from Amazon.co.jp, their Japanese branch, they even send an email after the fact asking if it was packed well and arrived on time. One of the options for the arrival time is "Arrived too quickly." I wonder how often anyone (who can read the Japanese of the survey) has chosen that?


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

brotagonist said:


> I recently had to wait 2 months for an order from Europe to arrive, though. Typically, it's anywhere from 2-5 weeks. I told them we have planes from Europe landing here daily, so what kind of plane have they put my order on that takes 2 months to arrive? :lol:


I believe that some of the European discount sellers ship their merchandise overseas via carrier pigeon.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Check vendor ratings—problem solved.

You're welcome.


----------



## Jorge Hereth (Aug 16, 2015)

Orders from Amazon shipped to Brazil:
Amazon Brazil: 3-5 working days (books only, CDs may not be distributed due to legal privilege reasons)
Amazon Spain: 10-20 days
Amazon Italy: 10 days to a month
Amazon Canada: 1 month
Amazon UK: 1 month or never
Amazon Germany: 1-3 months
Amazon France: 2-3 months
Amazon USA: 3 months when they give it a hurry and when they are able to deliver to Brazilian countryside (Amazon USA often show unable to deliver because a place is not on UPS' world map, and UPS are the lousiest courier service all over Brazil)

Also FNAC Brazil and Saraiva Megastore use to deliver within 3-5 working days anywhere in Brazil, Livraria Cultura will take from 1 to 10 days; the three of them are good places to order, and as far as I know they also deliver worldwide, but here I don't know their delivery schedules.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Sorry, I was outside smoking. Now, it says here you've ordered a CD with music by some guy named Lutoslawski. 

I'm going to send you one of the Batman soundtracks.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

If you order from an Amazon vendor, look for sellers who take care to offer an intelligent description of the specific item you are ordering. Many large-scale operations have no pre-sale access to their merchandise, can't tell you anything about it if you inquire, don't really know what condition an item is in, and tend to call everything generically "very good." Because of massive sales they tend tolerate a level of customer dissatisfaction smaller sellers cannot afford, and their customer feedback ratings (which you should read) reflect this.


----------

